# A NATIONAL DAY OF SUPPORT FOR OUR NATION’S VETERANS



## 57Chevy (16 Oct 2010)

We do have announcement of a specific event which will take place all over Canada
whose veterans are many and found from coast to coast across this Great Nation.

From Veterans Voice:
scroll the page
A NATIONAL DAY OF SUPPORT FOR OUR NATION’S VETERANS 
  
CALLING ALL CANADIANS  
ALL ARE WELCOME TO ATTEND TO SHOW SUPPORT FOR OUR TROOPS AND VETERANS

  
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 6th, 2010 – 11:00 a.m. 
  
EVENTS ARE BEING PLANNED TO TAKE PLACE 
AT 11:00 A.M. IN VILLAGES, TOWN AND CITIES 
ALL ACROSS CANADA.


COME ONE COME ALL 
 THIS IS HISTORY IN THE MAKING ALL CANADIANS SHOULD COME AND SHOW OUR VETERANS WE CARE.  :yellow:
  
much more information at link..... :nod:

and also at link.......scroll further:

CPVA STATEMENT REGARDING THE PEACEFUL ASSEMBLY
OF VETERANS ON 6 NOVEMBER 2010
 :cheers:


----------



## wildman0101 (16 Oct 2010)

57chevy.
I be at Cenotaph Park here in Vernon B.C. 11:00 hrs
handing out pamphlets info. Also including a petition 
for the reinstatement of our Veterans  ombud'sman.
there's no way in hell we're letting them get away
with this B/S.  I personally plan to "raise a lil Hell".
OSON Brother. 
Scoty B


----------



## 57Chevy (1 Nov 2010)

The following is a portion of an email I recieved very recently.
                                 _____________________________________

 As patriots, our duty is clear, as Canada’s veterans, the men and women who served this nation with distinction and honour, our duty to is to seek only one precious thing from our government, from those who would send to war on Canada’s behalf. 

We seek justice! 

We seek justice from the undue financial hardships of the Lump Sum payment for our wounded warriors! We seek justice for them in the sense of a life time pension, a pension that was deemed good enough for several generations of Canadian warriors from WW2 to the Balkans, a pension they have earned through blood, toil and sacrifice and, as a consequence, a lifetime of pain and suffering. 

We seek justice for widows, the families of the fallen, through the repeal of all unwarranted taxes on service pensions related to those valiant Canadians who have been Killed in Action in Afghanistan on this nations behalf.

We seek justice for 6300 veterans of the peacekeeping era, valiant Canadians who served across the globe, who have borne testimony to the horror of genocide, civil war, profound hatred, racism, death and destruction. We seek an end of the SISIP claw back on their Veterans Affairs pensions, pensions that were awarded for pain and suffering, not LTD wage loss income replacement. 

 We seek justice from the reduction of RCMP officers, those who serve in the Coast Guard and Veterans Service and CPP disability pensions when these brave Canadians reach the age of sixty-five. 

 We seek justice for all generations of veterans who were affected by exposure to Agent Orange or a variety of chemical agents at CFB Gagetown, New Brunswick and CFB Suffield, Alberta. How many of these innocent victims have died, will die, very much like Brian Dyck, before justice is served?!

 We seek justice for veterans who are suffering from PTSD through a expanded comprehensive VAC program possessive of sufficient, nation-wide resources to assist the many veterans and their families, of all generations of war, who suffer from this crippling disorder. We seek justice for those who, lacking adequate treatment, have committed suicide to escape the pain. We seek justice for Mrs Sheila Fyne and the many other mothers, fathers, wives and children who have been tragically effected by a disorder their sons and daughters were affected by through their service to this nation. 

 We seek justice for those who have advocated on our behalf and as a consequence had their private VAC medical and financial files compromised hundreds of times by departmental bureaucrats and members of the government that we, the people of Canada, elected. 

 These actions were, as Prime Minister Harper declared at the time, unacceptable! 

Unacceptable it may be, Mr. Prime Minister, but it is also illegal! 

We seek justice in the form of a RCMP investigation into those who have violated the basic tenet of an disabled veterans confidentiality and a Royal Commission to ensure the bond of trust, the sacred covenant between Canadian veterans, Veterans Affairs Canada and the government to which we serve is restored and veterans of this great nation receive dignified service and the financial security they require in a timely manner, bereft of repeated appeals and delays.

We seek justice. 
No more. 
No less! 
                      _________________________________________________

The complete email I recieved can be forwarded by PM if need be.
Michael Blais is the National Coordinator of this vital event.
Pro Patria


----------



## 57Chevy (1 Nov 2010)

An interesting article that should be read by all concerned:

The profound horror of losing one you are deeply in love with is traumatic enough. To experience this terrible loss when your loved one, a proud Canadian soldier, is Killed In Action fighting a war that many Canadians no longer support serves only to further compound the level of grief. A knock on the door at an early morning hour, the solemn expressions on the regimental officer’s pallid features, a padre’s blessed compassion. 

 The harsh realization they are here to speak to you. 

The man you have devoted your life to, the man whom you have loved unconditionally… is dead.

The dreaded words, platitudes, a searing, heart wrenching flash of terror, freefalling into the abyss of grief steadied, although not always, through responsibilities to children, an extended family and a compassionate community. A series of telephone calls, the Governor General of Canada, the Prime Minister, words of support, a litany of compassion and condolence. Intense Sorrow. 

Imagine.

The children. Tears, so many tears. The distressing journey to CFB Trenton, meeting important government and military dignitaries, the aircraft carrying the fallen’s arrival. Melancholic rituals of a repatriation service, the rhythmic, haunting cadence of brightly polished boots, muted sobbing as the flag draped coffin is gently eased into the back of the waiting hearse. A rose amongst roses, a child’s forlorn wail. The nation observes, empathizes, citizens bearing flags, sharing tears as the solemn procession travels the length of the Highway of Heroes to the coroner’s office in Toronto. 

Home. The seemingly unbearable task of returning the valiant to the community he left as a young, vibrant Canadian eager to serve this great nation. Families and friends join thousands of anonymous citizens, a standing tribute along the streets and on bridges. Veterans of already forgotten wars attend the viewing, muted sympathies, occasionally, tears. The children, silent, withdrawn, overwhelmed with grief. On the day of the funeral, so many attend dozens stand vigil outside the church, an unspoken promise that Canada’s sons and daughters shall never be forgotten. During the internment, a military contingent carries a casket bearing bayonet and beret; others escort wife and family to the gravesite. Final prayers are offered, the Canadian flag ritually folded. A startling barrage of gunfire, the final regimental tribute, shatters the stillness. 

Life. There are responsibilities that cannot be denied. Grieving children to comfort, the need to offer solace to the fallen’s parents, logistic issues, work, school… A new life, perhaps inclusive of a separation from the military community that provided great support through the darkest moments. There will be further hardship, regardless of the fact a patriot’s husband has been Killed in Action while serving Canada in a distant land, there will be taxes on his pension and it will be added to your income, punitive in the sense of tax brackets. 

Imagine this is you, my friend, who is living the bleak scenario I have just described. Then ask yourself; has not the families of the Canada sons and daughters suffered enough? Should they not be provided tax-exempt status on all awards, death benefits and pensions when their loved ones have been slain in combat on behalf of Canada? Would not these very same benefits be tax exempt were he the victim of a tragic accident on the job site in Canada? 

This is one of five important issues veterans from across the nation are uniting at 1100 am, November 6th, 2010, to seek redress. The families of our comrades, our brothers in arms, deserve better considerations, that they should suffer no undue financial hardship through taxation on pensions and awards provided to them as a consequence of their loved ones being killed in Afghanistan. Rallies are planned for Parliament Hill, London, Halifax and St John’s. Elsewhere throughout the nation, veterans will be congregating at their MP’s riding offices to respectfully request their local parliamentarian address these issues on behalf of the troops and the affected veterans living in their ridings. 

Veterans hope Canadians will join us, that together we can make our voices heard and united, rectify the inadequacies in the New Veterans Charter, vastly improve of the quality of life for the wounded, the injured and the families of the fallen.

Michael L Blais CD
Niagara Falls, Ont 
Stand Up for Colonel Pat Stogran and for ALL CANADIAN veterans! 

Canadian Veterans National day to Rally / Protest – 11/6/10, The Widows Tax

                   (Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act)


----------



## wildman0101 (2 Nov 2010)

57chevy,
Well said, Well said. Here Here.
Scoty B


----------



## Edward Campbell (10 Nov 2010)

We have a lot of threads dealing with specific veterans/VAC issues and I did not want to start a new one, so:

Meanwhile, according to this report, reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the Copyright Act from the _Ottawa Citizen_, ordinary citizens are filling the gaps:

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/travel/Program+veterans+hungry/3803829/story.html 


> Program won't let veterans go hungry
> *Initiative sees meals covered at museum*
> 
> BY TONY LOFARO, THE OTTAWA CITIZEN
> ...




A   to Mr. Kavanagh. Maybe he wasn't out demonstrating, demanding that _they_ " do something;" *HE* just got off his ass and did something.

__________
Mods: is there any merit in merging this and e.g. http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/97407.0.html and http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/97408.0.html and maybe even http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/97276.0.html into a single *Veterans' Issues* thread?


----------



## 57Chevy (10 Nov 2010)

Great post E.R.
Thanks for sharing :nod:
 :yellow:


----------



## BIGOS (11 Nov 2010)

Fallen but not forgotten!

Lest we forget


----------

